# Headphones not working under Windows 7 Bootcamp



## mockert (Mar 13, 2010)

Hey all,

I'm running an iMac, 2.66 Ghz Dual Core, 4 Gb RAM with Windows 7 Bootcamp. 

Basically, when I plug in my headphones the computer recognises that headphones are plugged in etc. but sound is still being produced from the built-in speakers and not the headphones.

I have installed all the latest updates.

Everything works fine in native mac, and worked fine when I had XP installed. I have no idea where to go from here.

Any help would be much appreciated.

Thanks in advance,

MO


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

You have used Apple Software Update to download and install the newest Boot Camp drivers?


----------

